# Under 30lbs 29er XC bike?



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I am looking for a steel modern XC bike that can fit 29x2.6(alternatively 27.5x3 would also work) & has enough space for two bottles. I like to ride blue trails in loose & dusty over hard trails with some sand, but there is also a good amount of climbing here so under 30lbs would be preferred. I would like a frame that is $900 or less. Ideally a DV9 would have been close, but that's not made anymore nor is steel. Are there any other affordable steel frame builders besides Marino? Would I be better off going Walty & do a TI build if I go custom route? Trying to explore all my options, thanks.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Probably gonna have to forgive your weight requirements if you're going steel. Look for more like 32-34lbs. 

Better yet, just don't worry about weight. It's not that important of a metric, and a modern bike isn't going to be super heavy.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Funoutside said:


> I am looking for a steel modern XC bike that can fit 29x2.6(alternatively 27.5x3 would also work) & has enough space for two bottles. I like to ride blue trails in loose & dusty over hard trails with some sand, but there is also a good amount of climbing here so under 30lbs would be preferred. I would like a frame that is $900 or less. Ideally a DV9 would have been close, but that's not made anymore nor is steel. Are there any other affordable steel frame builders besides Marino? Would I be better off going Walty & do a TI build if I go custom route? Trying to explore all my options, thanks.


Surly Karate Monkey frame, but that only goes up to a 2.5, I think. It is within your budget however. Ti would be much lighter but also much more expensive. Probably double your frame budget.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

My current bike is Bombtrack Beyond+, which is 32lbs rigid & is kind of smilar to the KM, so looking for something a little different. I also don't mind going used. I've seen rigid geared new gen Kona Unit builds at 28-29lbs, but the geo on that isn't a modern-ish XC bike, is it? It's also a sliding dropout, which I rather avoid(had some less than experience on that type on my Soma Wolverine). 

The steel Sport rocker looks interesting & I know some have gotten lucky at gotten one in very good shape for $2k or so. But, that can do 27.5+ but maxes at 29x2.4. What else is there? Would going custom frame route give me what I am looking for?


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Funoutside said:


> I am looking for a steel modern XC bike that can fit 29x2.6(alternatively 27.5x3 would also work) & has enough space for two bottles. I like to ride blue trails in loose & dusty over hard trails with some sand, but there is also a good amount of climbing here so under 30lbs would be preferred. I would like a frame that is $900 or less. Ideally a DV9 would have been close, but that's not made anymore nor is steel. Are there any other affordable steel frame builders besides Marino? Would I be better off going Walty & do a TI build if I go custom route? Trying to explore all my options, thanks.


Sir 9 can fit 27x3.0 (or 29x2.4) has tons of mounts but it doesn't meet your $900 or less requirement. It's pretty light in the lower sizes (4.5lbs) but really jumps up in weight in the bigger sizes.


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

Biggest issue, of course, is availability. Even the used market is getting pretty slim pickings, these days. 

Had last year's Salsa Fargo Tiagra that came in at about 28 pounds for a medium and i29 rims with 2.6" tires, stock. Sold it because I couldn't get along with drop bar for my tight twisty trails. Could always do a convert to a flat bar if you can find one. Be careful, though. Not all vintages of the Fargo can go wide on the tire clearance.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't know about the weight, but are the Jamis Dragon or Dragon Slayer or the Kona Honzo options? My older Dragon 29 is well under 30 lbs with a Reynolds 853 frame that has 2 set of bottle holders. I have it forked to take a 2.5 up front, but unfortunately a 2.3 is about as big as I can get away with in back. I assume they have allowed for wider tires in the 13 years since mine was built.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

DeoreDX said:


> Sir 9 can fit 27x3.0 (or 29x2.4) has tons of mounts but it doesn't meet your $900 or less requirement. It's pretty light in the lower sizes (4.5lbs) but really jumps up in weight in the bigger sizes.


Yeah the new gen is close, but the pricing gets a bit up there in price. I'd be a size small/medium on most bike


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

North woods gal said:


> Biggest issue, of course, is availability. Even the used market is getting pretty slim pickings, these days.
> 
> Had last year's Salsa Fargo Tiagra that came in at about 28 pounds for a medium and i29 rims with 2.6" tires, stock. Sold it because I couldn't get along with drop bar for my tight twisty trails. Could always do a convert to a flat bar if you can find one. Be careful, though. Not all vintages of the Fargo can go wide on the tire clearance.


I've looked at the Fargo in the past, but went a different route(Bombtrack Beyond+). I have a drop bar gravel bike & if i was to go Fargo I'd go Cutty, which can fit 2.6 front & 2.4 back.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Canfield Nimble 9 is a "light" frame for a steel one. Paired with a 140mm fork it really excel in XC/flowy stuff. My build should comes around 29lbs with pedals (I might have forgotten a part or having wrong weight for some of my parts so won't know for sure in a month or so...). If you want a nice aluminium frame, with good ride quality (almost steel like), have a look at Banshee Paradox. You could save at least a pound (just on frame) and still get a nice ride feel. Those frames are not pure XC but with the proper build kit, they can tackle most riding conditions... Hardtail party built his paradox at 26 pounds with a Fox stepcase 120mm and it rode awesome. You could also go Ti if price is no object


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

TI would be out of budget, unless I go Walty. I'll have to look at the Nimble 9. Is there anything in the 30lbs? I just want something a little lighter than my Beyond+ at 32-33lbs with a more modern xc geo.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Friend of mine had a Nimble 9 a few years ago. The frame alone is 8lbs. Don't know if that's good or bad for steel.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

That's a bit heavy for steel if it's 8lbs as some frames are like 5-6lbs I think.


----------



## bob knox (Sep 7, 2017)

I like the looks of these frames, but don't know too much about them. If you $$ on wheels and bottom bracket, you should be able to hit 30lbs. I also love Production Privee Shan 27 Classic, but they don't ship just frames anymore.









BRITANGO 2 FRAME


EU shipping included.DELIVERY TIME - AUG 2021The Nordest Britango 2 frame is a "downcountry" model. And what is "downcountry"? Well, it's something we invented in Nordest and it looks like a cross country bike when you go up a mountain track and an enduro bike when you go down fast on the...




nordestcycles.com


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Will look into that thanks. 

If I increase my budget to $1200 what options do I have? Or if I go carbon what options are there since the IBIS DV9 isn't made any more?


----------



## bob knox (Sep 7, 2017)

Soooo...this is what I ride, a Storck Rebel 7. It is as old school XC geometry as you can get with 27/29" wheel. I LOVE riding my carbon hardtail, but it is not for everyone. Every slight shift in weight or tweak of the bars immediately sends you in a new direction. That is what I wanted, but it honestly took me a whole season to get used to it. Wouldn't go back. These things are dirt cheap right now if you want one. I was not trying for an ultralight, but my bike ended up at 23.5lbs with a Fox 32 SC fork and aluminum rims with White Industries hubs. I also paid full price for a Wheels Mfr thread together bottom bracket (best money I spent on this thing by far). All in and assembled by my local shop was $3k, but I paid over 2x compared to Zero2Seven frame sale (also got the fork new-old-stock for $299).








 Frameset Zero2Nine G1, S (16,5), black matt [F14472016006] - Storck Bicycle GmbH - Online-Shop


Storck Bicycle GmbH Frameset Zero2Nine G1, S (16,5), black matt [F14472016006] - UVP 699 €, Sale 299 € Decades of experience in engineering superlight aluminium frames, combined with current wheel sizes: with Zero2Nine and Zero2seven, Storck’s range includes two frames that elevate the classic...




www.storck-bikes.com


----------



## bob knox (Sep 7, 2017)

Sorry, just noticed the Zero2Seven is an aluminum frame, not carbon. Hunh, I thought Storck only did carbon, guess not.

Could also look at Yeti ARC, but $1900 for just the frame is up there.

I turn 50 next year and am thinking of getting a Stanton Slackline to celebrate:








Slackline Gen 3 - Stanton Bikes


The Slackline - The OG of the Stanton range. Not too slack, not too steep; not too long, not too short - but just right for every ride.




www.stantonbikes.com


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

If you are not opposed to aluminum, the new Fathom 29 is nice. Right around 30 lbs stock. Mine is just over 28 lbs. I think this is a do it all bike.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

Krampus, sub 30&#8230; takes a little $dough$ to get it there&#8230;


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Krampus look fun it it's geo is kind of similar to my current bike. I would prefer a little more of a modern XC geo. Say if I change my weight requirement to under 33lbs what would my options be on a steel XC bike(which preferably can do 29x2.6)?


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> Friend of mine had a Nimble 9 a few years ago. The frame alone is 8lbs. Don't know if that's good or bad for steel.


A large Nimble 9 frame for the 2020 model is 5.8lbs naked and 6,27lbs with axle, dropout and hardware. I will weight mine (XL) when I receive it (should be in may). We have a RSD Middlechild and it's heavier


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

LewisQC said:


> A large Nimble 9 frame for the 2020 model is 5.8lbs naked and 6,27lbs with axle, dropout and hardware. I will weight mine (XL) when I receive it (should be in may). We have a RSD Middlechild and it's heavier


His was a medium frame. I was really surprised at how heavy it was. He brought it down to the shop to build it up...so I just hung it on the scale. He might have had the headset and seatclamp on there. It was a long time ago. My 140mm aluminum Banshee Spitfire frame is around 8lbs...including the shock.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

My friend was telling me he got a small Esker Haduke rigid bikepacking build for his wife around 26-27lbs. I would think a medium rigid Japhy would be around 28-29lbs? Thinking about that bike, unless someone has a different suggestion?


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Stanton bikes have a steel hardtail design around 120mm fork but with modern geo (67 HA on a 120mm sag at 25%), the Sherpa. Their Switch9er (140mm fork) being 5lbs13 onces, this one should be even lighter and with the 120mm as close as a modern xc steel bike can be IMO. Their Taiwan version is around 900 us$

Sherpa Gen 3 - Stanton Bikes


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Funoutside said:


> Krampus look fun it it's geo is kind of similar to my current bike. I would prefer a little more of a modern XC geo.


What do you think is "modern xc geo"? Because the Krampus looks pretty close to what I understand it to be: 68° hta, moderate/short reach, short wheelbase, and short chain stays.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

LewisQC said:


> Stanton bikes have a steel hardtail design around 120mm fork but with modern geo (67 HA on a 120mm sag at 25%), the Sherpa. Their Switch9er (140mm fork) being 5lbs13 onces, this one should be even lighter and with the 120mm as close as a modern xc steel bike can be IMO. Their Taiwan version is around 900 us$
> 
> Sherpa Gen 3 - Stanton Bikes


I like how that looks, will have to keep this brand in mind. I take they ship to the US? Is that weight for the Taiwan version?


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

This comes in just under 27 as a singlespeed and likely around 28.5 geared depending on chosen components.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

What bike is that?


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Funoutside said:


> What bike is that?


It's a Neuhaus Metalworks, www.neuhausmetalworks.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks sweet, but sadly a bit out of budget.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Funoutside said:


> Looks sweet, but sadly a bit out of budget.


Keep an eye on the website, occasionally a used frame gets out up for sale and there are some lower priced small batch production frames in the works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> My friend was telling me he got a small Esker Haduke rigid bikepacking build for his wife around 26-27lbs. I would think a medium rigid Japhy would be around 28-29lbs? Thinking about that bike, unless someone has a different suggestion?


I have a large Japhy built up rigid SS at 23.8 lbs (w/ a 29x3.25 up front and a 2.6 out back). It's a fun bike and great bang for the buck, but I personally wouldn't call it XC geo. Relatively long stays and slack HTA. Plenty of room for 29x2.6 if you run the sliders more than halfway back, but you can't slam a 2.6 Rekon on an i40. It's also not a particularly light frame (over 6 lbs). I'd reconsider the Krampus that someone mentioned above. Similar weight but with more room for big tires and a more XC feel (to me). My gen 1 Krampus SS was 25 lbs w/ rabbit holes.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Little_twin said:


> Keep an eye on the website, occasionally a used frame gets out up for sale and there are some lower priced small batch production frames in the works.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good to know.



CCSS said:


> I have a large Japhy built up rigid SS at 23.8 lbs (w/ a 29x3.25 up front and a 2.6 out back). It's a fun bike and great bang for the buck, but I personally wouldn't call it XC geo. Relatively long stays and slack HTA. Plenty of room for 29x2.6 if you run the sliders more than halfway back, but you can't slam a 2.6 Rekon on an i40. It's also not a particularly light frame (over 6 lbs). I'd reconsider the Krampus that someone mentioned above. Similar weight but with more room for big tires and a more XC feel (to me). My gen 1 Krampus SS was 25 lbs w/ rabbit holes.


What wheelset & fork do you have on your Japhy? How is the frame space?


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> That's good to know.
> 
> What wheelset & fork do you have on your Japhy? How is the frame space?


Bontrager Line Pro 40 wheelset and Tandell carbon boost 29er fork. The fork is a steal at under $200. The wheelset is a great value considering the sum of the parts.










I'm disappointed in the frame space. Esker told me it'd "fit a 2.8 slammed." Here's a Rekon 2.6 halfway back in the sliders.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

A bit of an update I think I am going Stanton Sherpa possibly with a -0.5° headset to get it a bit closer to a Switch9er's hta with a 120mm fork. I like that the Sherpa can fit 29x2.6 or 27.5x3.0, which the Switch29er can't. Now to sell my other bike.


----------



## bob knox (Sep 7, 2017)

Super smart choice. Stanton is killing me with the frame sales right now. I want a Sherpa too, but just dropped $8400 fixing my car (old BMW). To say "I'm in the doghouse" is an understatement. Can't go wrong there, or with the Slackline for 27.5 wheels.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Slackline cs might be too short for my taste, plus I don't think it can fit plus.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Just built this Mone La Roca. Will fit 29x3 in the back. As it sits built with 29x3 front 27.5x3 back and a Fox 36 at 140, it weighs 29.4 pounds with pedals.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Dude you can totally have a Steel framed bike under 30lbs for your purpose. I have an el mariachi with gears/fork/carbon wheels/dropper that weighs in at 26lbs with pedals.... and none of the components are top shelf. 

I'd think a bike like a dv9 with a nice fork and wheels could be 22 all day long. But for a hardtail I'd have a hard time not going steel unless it's a pure race bike. A nicely built karate monkey would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Those Mone La Roca's are sweet. There is a youtuber with it & it's drool worthy. 

DV9 isn't made anymore, but $1k for the frame with I think a headset was good price for carbon ht. I have the Sherpa coming in before the holidays, but probably be ready by the spring due to various reasons. HTParty had his UK steel model at 27lbs if I remember correctly. Stanton tells me the Taiwan variant pretty much weights the same as the UK. So a mix of budget & mid-range parts with a Yari 29lbs seems plausable.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

The 2021 Nimble9 size medium weighs 5.4lb


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

That is very good. I know the Cotic Solaris Max medium is about 5.8lbs. The Stanton Sherpa 17" is about 6lbs in steel(both models) & 4.3lbs for the TI model.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

I’m biased as I own one, but I think it’s an awesome bike, and can be set up so many different ways. I’m using it singlespeed + and I’m way under 30lb.


----------

